# How spring-like is it where you are?



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Here in Eugene, Oregon it is sunny, almost sixty degrees, the periwinkle, daffodils, crocuses, and violets are all blooming and the forsythia and flowering plum trees are about to pop. That's not to say it won't be rainy and chilly again later in the week, but at least the spring colors are starting to arrive!


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

Our whole winter here in Manitoba has been mild, almost spring-like. Cold one day, hovering around 0C the next. Very little snow.

And then all of a sudden winter made its appearance the other day with close to a foot of snow in about two days! It was fluffy and a lot of it melted, but still-- it's March. Things should be warming up, not getting colder and snowier.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I still lived in Oregon! It's snowing here in Woodstock, Illinois.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It has been a very mild winter here in Chicago.  Of course, I am a bit disappointed.  I quite like winter, most of the time.  December was insanely mild and we had no white Christmas.  However, it is cold here now, with lows in the 20s.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I'm in Wisconsin and it's currently 25 and snowing. Not very springlike at all.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I live in Connecticut. It has been much warmer than normal here, but it's still the beginning of March. Brrr!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Mid and upper 70s down here. Feels great. We did not have a real winter which is kinda depressing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Mid and upper 70s down here. Feels great. We did not have a real winter which is kinda depressing.


My daughter was in Louisiana for Christmas and it was so cold, she got sick and missed a full week of work when she got back.

The last several days have been really beautiful on the Treasure Coast of Florida. February is our Spring. But today was rainy and nasty and cold. It's going down to 48 overnight. 53 right now.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

It's been a very spring-like winter here in Virginia for the most part. We've had one snowfall (6 inches) and tonight we're supposed to have a clipper come upon us tomorrow, but it hasn't been bad at all. I've enjoyed it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I keep wondering if we'll even SEE winter. it nodded at us once, but didn't stop to visit.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Hah.. in Colorado - today its in the 50's but March is our snowiest month so we could get a snowstorm anyday - like we had last week!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

While it's been a mild winter, no one here trusts it's spring until, oh, June.


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

Here in Australia we have just left behind a mild summer, which meant, thankfully, no serious bushfire emergencies. However, autumn has hit with massive floods. No floods here in Melbourne but at 22 degrees C (71 F) it is way too chilly for me. I'd love to be enjoying a warm spring in the northern hemisphere.  JB


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, it's snowing, so at the moment not much.  Although the majority of the winter here has been very mild.

Dawn


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

Just south of me had tornadoes out the wazoo a couple days ago. Today it snowed a bit.

It's Ohio. Anything up to and including "The Day After Tomorrow" is possible here in March.


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

It's been a mild winter here in the east of England.
This morning it is raining and it's 5 degrees.
The forcast is for heavy rain later and a high of 7 degrees and a frost tonight.
It was fairly warm a few weeks ago but has cooled down again the last few days.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

It really feels like spring this morning, but then it never really felt much like winter for more than a few days this year and it was usually just a couple of days at a time.

The daffodils are almost through blooming - a little earlier than most years.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We got what I hope is the last gasp of winter. 50 this morning, windy (it is March, now isn't it), but sunny. It should turn out to be a nice day.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Our daffodils, crocuses, and violets are all blooming also and the forsythia has been trying to all winter.  The tulips have already poked their shoots up.

And our neighbor's cherry tree is half-way bloomed.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

The trees surrounding the house are in bud, the daffodils are blooming, the plants are getting green shoots, the lawn has been green all winter (usually it turns brown) and today it's 35 degrees and snowing!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

It's been absolutely beautiful here...sunny and in the 60s, perfect biking weather, and I've been stuck inside working. :::insert wah-wah-wah here:::


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

It's sunny here in northeastern Massachusetts but cold. It's supposed to be in the 50s this weekend. I'm looking forward to it. I don't know which flowers have popped up but I expect the snowdrops are already out. Crocuses come up next.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Today it started off chilly low 50's and by lunch time is was around 80. I went to the river park and had lunch. Of course our winter is normally 2 days is February. I think by the end of the week we could get to the high 80's. Yippee!!


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

It's still snowing here. (Wisconsin) So not very Spring-like. :/


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

ChrisHewitt said:


> This morning ... it's 5 degrees.


Yikes, Chris! Is anyone still alive??!! JB


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

JB Rowley said:


> Yikes, Chris! Is anyone still alive??!! JB


Sorry, I should have said 5 degrees Celsius which is 41 degrees Fahrenheit. So it's not too cold at the moment.
About 2 weeks ago it was minus 12 degrees celsius which is a bit extreme for here. Some parts of the UK went as low as minus 16.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, our spring-like weather has been interrupted by a light dusting of snow this morning!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

After a cold and snowy/rainy couple of weeks the warm weather is here in Chicago again.  High near 60 today, above 60 tomorrow and holding in the 50s through the weekend.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Woohoo! 55 and sunny. It is a wonderful day. Now if it could just melt all this stupid snow.


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

It was finally sunny, but only 27 degrees here today in Mass.     So.  Over.  It.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Ann Herrick said:


> Here in Eugene, Oregon it is sunny, almost sixty degrees, the periwinkle, daffodils, crocuses, and violets are all blooming and the forsythia and flowering plum trees are about to pop. That's not to say it won't be rainy and chilly again later in the week, but at least the spring colors are starting to arrive!


Here, in the Lower Mainland of British Columbia, the rain finally stopped yesterday and the sun came out. Still sunny today, but nippy. Coat and scarf weather definitely, but at least I can put my face up to the sky, like a sunflower, and get a little Vitamin D


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

81 degrees today, snow on Thursday.  Please, Mother Nature, make up your mind.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

gina1230 said:


> 81 degrees today, snow on Thursday. Please, Mother Nature, make up your mind.


I think that takes the prize for Most Variable Weather!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

In the 60s here in Chicago, but with wind gusts upwards of 45 mph.  Windy City indeed


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

gina1230 said:


> 81 degrees today, snow on Thursday. Please, Mother Nature, make up your mind.


I thought for sure you were in Mass with me (snow last week, 60 degrees today), but you're in Tx!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its been in the 80's last week. Then to the 70's and today its still trying to get to 70. Suppose to be 77. But here comes the cold front darn it. Tomorrow still going to be 82, but then FridaySaturday 57 and rainy. Then back to 70 Sunday.

I go up 30 degrees and down 30 degrees. I am getting confused   

I am still waiting for Winter here. I brought some plants in as they don't like freezing, but its been weeks and I guess I'll put them back outside. We don't get a lot of winter here, but this year has been quite mild. 

I am in TX, south-ish.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Spring in Portland, Oregon usually means non-stop rain and the sun is shining. That means that it is SUMMER-like here. *faints*


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Seattle and its Great Suburbia representing 
No cherry trees blossoming, yet. Beautiful, fluffy-white snow yesterday morning, then sun, sun, sun, up until now. Who knows tomorrow...?


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

We've had a mild winter here in Alberta, Canada but late February and March have seen a lot of new snow... so not really springlike yet... still have a couple feet of snow in the yard.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

So Cal


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

That's not spring-like, Cuechick, that's summer-like!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am going from about 84 today down to 46 tonight and tomorrow its only going to be 48   WTH


----------



## RachelleVaughn (Jan 20, 2012)

Wacky weather here in NorCal, too. One day it's sunny and 75, the next it's 45. Still working out how to pull off the beanie and shorts look...


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Plows are going, snow is falling, ... No spring in sight it has been circling 32 deg.

I take off on the ferry on Monday,  Oregon here I come! 
Sylvia


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

April allergy symptoms in March -- After a mild winter and an early spring, I am wondering how hot summer will be this year in southern Arizona.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

ak rain said:


> Plows are going, snow is falling, ... No spring in sight it has been circling 32 deg.
> 
> I take off on the ferry on Monday, Oregon here I come!
> Sylvia


It was up to 68 in Eugene yesterday! Today it's supposed to be in the low 60s. But, of course, tomorrow they are predicting temps in the 50s and light rain...


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

our summers are warm when it hits 68 so i will be happy with that. rain that does not involve ice will be OK too. Sun would be best though. 
thank you Ann H.
sylvia


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

A former neighbor's son is a park ranger in Alaska. They visit him only in the summer!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Timings everything


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, yesterday we had heavy winds, this morning it was snow (since melted). Spring took a wrong turn!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Snow here too.  Some is still on the ground but not on the street.  Come on, it is daylight savings time, doesn't that mean it should be spring?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

After a brief 2 day cold front, we are back to lower 80's and upper 70's.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Spring is firmly in place here 
Our early daffodils have already finished blooming. The Bradford Pears and fruit trees are in the middle of blooming and the Azaleas are just starting to bloom. The Azaleas are what i call "the second wave" of spring because they bloom after the first flush of bulbs are done.

I should already be planting, but I've been overwhelmed with other things at work so I'm behind  . Hopefully, I'll catch up later.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Here in northern Indiana we are having unusual temps for this time of year.....high of 76 today! It's going to be a beautiful day and I'm loving it!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Here in St Louis for the next 10 days our average highs should be about 55-57 degrees.
The forecast for the next 10 days -- highs in the upper 70 - low 80's over all of the days.


----------



## JD_Richard (Feb 22, 2012)

It is unseasonably warm in Indiana.  The day before this topic started, tornadoes ravaged 11 counties in the southern half of the state.  What a reversal of fate after the high of successfully hosting a Superbowl within the same winter season!  For the rest of this week there is more of the same, misplaced warmth--almost record high temperatures of 77F degrees before it's officially spring.  The norm for this time of year is 50F.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Autumn here! But we've still got summer temperatures. Today was 32C [89F] and the nights are 20C [68F]. Can't wait for the cooler days.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicago may set a new record today with highs near 80.  I have friends bragging about being out in shorts today.


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

Disgustingly spring-like in MA. I'm one of the weird people who likes winter.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Spring?  It's summer in Chicago!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

It's been raining for 3 days straight days here in San Francisco. But we had a great, mild winter. I shouldn't complain... but, I will! Every minute of the day since Tuesday, it's been raining.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Here in Maryland, it's 78 degrees. Wow!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

We had spring most of the winter here in California. Now that spring is almost here, we've suddenly got winter. 

Do need the rain.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Daffodils are up and the forsythias are blooming! I'm a month ahead on gardening compared to last year. We were one degree shy of a record high yesterday.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Southern interior BC.  And it's snowing again.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It rained for 2 days before I left TX to come to San Fran to visit. I was here about 2 days, when the rain found me here, It's *supposed* to start letting up when I fly home Saturday, but the rain - which has been absent from TX since I left- is supposed to hit again with another big storm on Sunday.. DH says the weather is just following me back & forth.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A sweltering 80+ degrees in Hotlanta, pollen flying everywhere, and insects are already crawling and flying around. It's more like late April, with no cooling off in sight.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

A very pleasant day weather wise.  I mowed for the first time this afternoon.  I don't remember us ever mowing this early before.


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

It's getting more spring like here in the UK now.
It's now 2.30am and it's 45 degrees F, tomorrow (Friday) should be 54 degrees F.
It has been announced that from 5th April there will be a hosepipe ban in the south-east of England due to low rainfall recently, so it looks like summer is on the way.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes! It has been in the 70s this week in Chicagoland, which is crazy warm for us. Hurray!


----------



## jwest (Nov 14, 2011)

In Montana we call spring the little winter  

The mountains are very moody with snow and wind, which is blowing down through the valley. Even though I cannot wait to feel those first warm spring days, there is something amazing about how dark the mountains look. The light is always changing. From one minute to the next it's different, and I love it! It makes me feel like something is coming...


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

About 80 degrees today in Arkansas.  Everything green and all the trees are starting to leaf out.  I noticed they just mowed the interstate medians yesterday for the first time this year. . . that fresh-grass smell made it seem just like summer.  Which is exactly what it feels like.  lol


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Snowing on and off for the last few days


----------



## Mary Reed McCall (Feb 24, 2012)

It was a record-breaking winter in Upstate New York, for lack of snow. There hasn't been this little snow and cold temps in over 80 years.  So though March is usually snow-covered and blustery, we've had mild temps and the grass is all showing, with things actually starting to grow. Very strange. I keep wondering if we'll get a snow storm in May, to make up for it (which has happened before...twice in my memory, the week of Mother's Day).  I'm glad in some ways but wonder what it will do to the water levels come summer. Still, it's nice to hear the birds again in the morning!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Saturday was warm but windy. A winter storm blew in and southern Arizona has a winter storm warning in effect until at least 8 pm today. Tucson is expecting snow and a high of 48 F today, 30 F tonight, and 57 F tomorrow before returning to 70 F Wednesday and 80 F on Friday. In Benson, where I live, the high today is expected to be 48 F with a low tonight of 18F (not a typo, below 20 F). I am working from home today as I cannot plan on making it back home. I have to be here to make sure the roosters sleep inside their shelters tonight instead of perching on top. I am glad I did not plant my garden yet.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

And... after the snow, it's sunny today! It doesn't feel like spring, but it does look like it


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

momilp said:


> And... after the snow, it's sunny today! It doesn't feel like spring, but it does look like it


So far today I have seen clouds, sun, rainbow, rain, hail, snow, and more sun. Now it is windy and cloudy. This is one of those "if you don't like the weather, wait 15 minutes" days. Wait, now it is raining again! Definitely spring.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Annalog said:


> So far today I have seen clouds, sun, rainbow, rain, hail, snow, and more sun. Now it is windy and cloudy. This is one of those "if you don't like the weather, wait 15 minutes" days. Wait, now it is raining again! Definitely spring.


Well, you definitely can't get bored about the weather  
People tend to complain a lot where I live (WA), but I find the rain kind of inspiring. I'd be even more inspired by the kind of variety you described. Imagine the colors!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

momilp said:


> Well, you definitely can't get bored about the weather
> People tend to complain a lot where I live (WA), but I find the rain kind of inspiring. I'd be even more inspired by the kind of variety you described. Imagine the colors!


During monsoon, it is not uncommon for me to check online weather and also phone DH to determine when to drive home from work in order to avoid dangerous driving conditions. The weather is certainly not boring here.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Atlanta set a new record for pollen count today. It's miserable!


----------



## Janel Gradowski (Mar 19, 2012)

I live in central Michigan and it is something like 30 degrees higher than average right now. It is supposed to hit the mid to high 80's tomorrow. My kids are both unhappy at school because the district won't turn on the air conditioning until after the first week of April. Looks like we'll be riding the weather roller coaster, though. I think I saw highs only in the 50's for this weekend.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

We live in the Minnesota.  It has been in the 70's for several days and 80 that last couple.  Thunder storm just now.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

For all of you that have observed that weather-wise spring is early this year it might be interesting to note that astronomically speaking it is as well!

Spring Arrives With Equinox Tuesday, Earliest in Over a Century

http://www.space.com/14951-spring-equinox-early-arrival-2012.html

On Tuesday Spring officially makes its arrival -- the earliest arrival since 1896.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

so I am back from Oregon. it was great. nothing took me out of tennis shoes, some snow, lots or warm rain and a bit of sun. Now I am back in Snow/slush but right now 36 degrees and sun shinning.  
sylvia


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

It is not quite spring like in Northern California. I just came back after a month abroad.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

It's been in the mid-80s here!! Very nice weather!!!


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

70s @ night, daytime in the 80s, sunny today with strong winds predicted tomorrow with 3-5' of rain...
Texas Spring weather


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

It's been pretty springlike here in Houston, but now I'm watching this massive wall of storms approaching on the doppler radar. It looks like we are about to be in for some "springlike" thunderstorms soon, and in a big way.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> It's been pretty springlike here in Houston, but now I'm watching this massive wall of storms approaching on the doppler radar. It looks like we are about to be in for some "springlike" thunderstorms soon, and in a big way.


Nathan,
How did you fare in the storm? We had a few limbs down and a couple inches of rain here in Tomball. The temp sure as dropped since the weekend.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

80 degrees in Dallas, TX and raging thunderstorms as well. I've never heard thunder as loud in my whole life.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Meb Bryant said:


> Nathan,
> How did you fare in the storm? We had a few limbs down and a couple inches of rain here in Tomball. The temp sure as dropped since the weekend.


Well, I think we can safely declare the drought to be over 

Lots of branches down in yards around the neighborhood, but no trees. I'm sorta glad it cooled off. I'm sure we'll get the "steamy" option plenty of times when summer gets here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sunny but still chilly here in London, England, I'm afraid.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

May rains falling in March, it appears.  Cooler temperatures for today with an 80% chance of rain.  We received over 4 inches since early evening yesterday.  Thankfully, the thunderstorms were not as fierce as predicted, although there was one clap of thunder that sent one of the cats scurrying back down the hall.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautiful day here in Michigan.  This is MY weather.  

Keep the snow; I don't need it.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Woke up to several inches of snow (and it hardly ever snows here in the valley) and lots of tree branches down in the neighborhood, some of them pretty big. So. Much. For. Spring.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in the Chicago 'burbs.  It's March.  It's 10:20 A.M.  It's already 77.  High of 86 forecasted for today!!!!!!!  That's almost 90?!  I'm not complaining (yet).  I will take warm weather as opposed to cold.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Snowed on and off all day yesterday, nothing stuck. Today brilliant sunshine, but everything was frozen solid this morning.
The trees and plants are so confused!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I washed the yellow pine pollen off my car this morning. Seven hours later, the windshield is already covered with it again. We badly need some rain to knock the rest of the pollen off the trees!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, we've got the pollen plus snow/rain showers! It's managed to stay sunny today and it's 47 right now, but tomorrow they are predicting more snow/rain showers. Our trees and plants are all budding out, flowers are coming up and when the sun is out, everything is beautiful.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

beautiful in the dallas area....except for the tornados of course


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

77 in Colorado over the weekend, by Monday close to 3 feet of snow.  Wish I was still there.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It was in the 80s the past two days. 
Only high 70s today.
But not much rain.
Spring for sure, but warmer and dryer than usual.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

East Bay in N.California is quite good most of the time. It is 70s and Sunny now.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

We shot right through spring and we're now into summer. It was in the 80's yesterday, which is a little too warm for me. I'm sort of dreading the summer (I can't take the heat).


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am in Shropshire in the UK for three weeks and it was horrible today, cold and drizzle all day. Definitely soup weather.


----------



## Rogerelwell (May 19, 2011)

Been raining for over a week in Colchester, UK.  More on the way tomorrow and for the next 5 days, apparently.  I'm buying a boat...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

What a weird season it has been so far here in Chicago.  It was summer-like in March, with temps in the 80s.  Then April came and suddenly we were in fall and even winter again.  Now, today, it is in the mid-60s and feels like a normal spring day.


----------

